# Mail et voyage en angleterre



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour a tous 
voila je suis en angleterre pour un an je suis la depuis un moi maintenant et j'ai un probleme avec mail : je recoi mes mail de mes differente addresse mais il m'est imposible d envoyer un mail. Mon verseur d'envoi est : smtp.wanadoo.fr pour la france , ici ca doit etre un truc different j'ai deja essayer avec wanadoo.con, wanadoo.co.uk et j'ai meme essayer avec smtp.virgin.com et .co.uk (parceke j'ai une connection avec virgin ici); mais ien a faire ca marche pas !! 
Qui sait ce ke je doit faire pour ke ca marche !!! L'anne prochaine se devrais surement partir aux USA et je ne veux pas avoir le meme probleme !!
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2007)

bonjour 
r&#233;souds ton probl&#232;me simplement
en prenant un compte gratuit gmail

Pourquoi?
1- c'est un des meilleurs services ( avec des tonnes de services autres en  bonus)

2-r&#233;glages pop smtp ( ou imap d'ici quelques jours ou d&#233;j&#224;  l&#224; en Angleterrre) ind&#233;pendants du lieu de connexion
( pratique quand on bouge,aucun r&#233;glage &#224; changer dans Mail  )

3- gmail peut rapatrier  tout seul les messages d'autres comptes non gmail
sans r&#233;glages compliqu&#233;s
Autrement dit c'est gmail qui va chercher tes messages wanadoo et te les am&#232;ne  dans Mail
( et en plus filtrera tous les spams de facon remarquable)


----------



## creatix (29 Octobre 2007)

Ou alors avec rapide smtp tu peut mont&#233; un serveur smtp local


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2007)

Les sujets sur les probl&#232;mes Internet, c'est dans le forum Internet. Je d&#233;place.

Pour revenir sur les points pr&#233;c&#233;dents :
1. GMail est tr&#232;s bien en effet
2. Avoir un serveur SMTP local n'est d&#233;sormais plus tr&#232;s pertinent, sauf &#224; utiliser les services de nommage de DynDNS pour ne pas voir ses messages rejet&#233;s par 90&#37; des serveurs destinataires ou de relais.
3. Ton FAI t'a donn&#233; des informations parmi lesquelles se trouve le serveur SMTP auquel tu as acc&#232;s ; si tu ne t'en souviens pas, demande-lui.


----------



## arnaud217 (29 Octobre 2007)

HS: Pour ma part, j'utilise Gmail en ligne uniquement, sur le webmail donc, et je trouve cette solution très pratique car consultable partout et pcq mes emails ne viennent pas "polluer" mon DD. De plus, ça m'évite tous les soucis que je rencontrais avant avec mes clients de messagerie qui marchaient +/- selon l'humeur du jour. 
Je précise toutefois qu'il s'agit d'emails non professionnels uniquement.

Concernant ton souci, il faut que tu encodes comme serveur sortant le smtp de ton FAI anglais.


----------



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

OK mais j'ai deja un comte gmail tous mes message de gmail atterissent dans MAIL  seulement depuis ke je suis en angleterre je ne pe plus envoyer de mail .il faut ke je change de serveur d'envoye  dans le paraametre de mail et je met koi alors smtp.gmail.com ?? 
merci


----------



## arnaud217 (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui en paramétrant comme décrit dans l'aide de Gmail.


----------



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

heu pourrai je avoir un peu plus de precision sur le oui et en parametrant comme dans g mail ? je suis un nul de lordi  merci


----------



## arnaud217 (29 Octobre 2007)

Le lien ici.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2007)

je ne sais pas comment tu as r&#233;gl&#233; ton gmail dans Mail
Mais le r&#233;glage standard est totalement ind&#233;pendant du lieu ( pays ,  FAI etc ) et ne se base que sur les serveurs gmail comme indiqu&#233; ...dans l'aide gmail


----------



## arnaud217 (29 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que le serveur sortant par défaut est celui de son FAI français.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2007)

merci ca j'avais compris 
mais c'est pas ce que je souligne
 la page de configuration Mail de gmail est archiclaire et ne mentionne aucunement  de prendre le smtp du FAI  mais celui de gmail.
La configuration fut donc fait en mode "perso " sans suivre les indications de gmail.
D'o&#249; le souci.
C'est simple , il suffit de suivre ce que pr&#233;conise l'aide
( c'est le cas de beaucoup d'applications d''ailleurs , si on ne fait pas ce qui est pr&#233;conis&#233; faut pas s'&#233;tonner que ca coince...)


----------



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

Ouai ben g fait tout ce ke vous m'avez dit mais ca marche tjs pas !?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2007)

ben qu'est ce que tu as fait  exactement ?
il y a eu plusieurs conseils differents

par ailleurs ici c'est un forum francophone international 
par une interface SMS
Merci d'&#233;crire en francais


----------



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

ok ben j'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit et en fait maintenant je pe envoyer des message mais je les recoi plus


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2007)

Ah ca ...
c'est normal pour gmail
un message envoy&#233;  depuis Mail  de ton compte gmail  vers ton compte gmail ne sera pas vu ( par gmail en ligne ) comme un message &#224; rapatrier sur Mail


----------



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

Non mais meme si je m'envoy un message pae hotmail ca marche pas et cette adresse est pas oautomatiquement rapatrier sur Mail


----------



## nan's (29 Octobre 2007)

HA pardon j'ai rien dit ca mache !!!! Merci  pour votre super aide vous etes genial je vous adore !!!!!


----------

